# More picspam of my fishies!



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have some more picspam for you guys!

Here's Victor and Edelweiss in their divided 15 gal. tank. All the plants are real and growing well since they had to be bleach-dipped. I'm hoping it will be a jungle in there soon. Edelweiss still has slight swim bladder issues (and probably always will) as well as permanent ammonia burn markes on her gills. She's my little rescue girl, but I think she's adorable ;-). Victor has made some awesome bubblenests!

View attachment 1345


View attachment 1346


View attachment 1347


View attachment 1348


And I finally got some good pics of Diva by keeping out of sight and zooming in with the camera. Otherwise she freaks out...silly little girl! She's a pudgy little thing now, and she shows slight breeding bars sometimes...she's in love with Cassanova .

View attachment 1349


View attachment 1350


Here's Cassanova in a pose that I thought was funny :lol:. He always wiggles right into the plant, gets stuck, and has to wiggle his way out!

View attachment 1351


And we can't forget Prof. Lupin! Here he is with his fins growing back from the last time he bit his fins. That darn fish bites no matter what I do! But he's really happy, and thanks to him all my bettas now have BWE in their water, although his is the darkest because it calms him.

View attachment 1352


Hope you like :-D. More to come soon of my 29 gallon when the plants come in tomorrow.......
finally :-?.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all so pretty! I'd like to find a pretty green one like Diva.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

She's a real character  If I don't feed her fast enough she jumps like 3" out of the water and bites my finger! She's also probably the youngest of my bettas, so she's got tons of energy and still some growing to do.

I think my silly Prof. Lupin would be a really handsome boy too if he would just let his fins grow in :/ He's such a nice deep navy blue color that he could be gorgeous....sigh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think the females have as much personality as the males. Mine loves her food! lol As soon as my hand goes over the top of the water, she looks up, waiting for the food and if its not dropped in quick enough she'll jump.lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice!
Prof lupin is such a pretty blue!
Are those your new plants in the pictures?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They look great! Even prof. Lupin! lol, I now know how you feel. . Anyway, They look great, and I am exited to see what you set up for breeding bettas!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Kim- what's the plant to the left in your photo below? I have them in my tank and recall the name. (Having a senior moment :-?) Your plants look great (baylees or l. aquaria?) and so do your fish!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

It's a crypt red wendtii. Nice plant, and it grows really well for me  I got those from baylees, but my new ones are from liveaquaria because the owner of baylees has been having some major health problems so my order never came in - we didn't pay yet so it's fine though.

Actually, those are my old plants. The new ones came home at the exact time that I came home from school today! They're all planted and I'm going to post pics in my old thread in a few minutes! Yay, my tank is FINALLY set up. I'm just waiting for my DIY CO2 to cure, then that will go in. I'm going to watch the plants for awhile to make sure I don't have excess dye off that could pollute the water, then all my cories and guppies are going in. Then I'm going to get some nice center piece fish (I'm thinking gouramis) to finish it off. I'm so excited that it is finally set up! 

Thanks for all the nice comments  Soon all my tanks will be completely set up whoo hooo!! I'll post full tank shots of them all then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought u only had bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim has other fish, too and lots of plants, from the sound of it.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Besides the bettas I only have some fancy guppies that I rescued from my brother, and my 5 cories that were origionally in the 15 gallon until I finally tore it down. Hopefully I'll be getting some new fish for my 29 gallon soon. Bettas are my passion though...I think it's their personalities  As for plants, I have 2 planted tanks and 2 non-planted although I'd love to have them all planted someday...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, cool!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome fishys!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

very nice


----------

